# Glazunov 150th Birthday Celebrations: Part Two



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello again! Getting pumped yet?? I know I am!! August 10, mark the date!! But honestly, the whole month of August is a celebration, and now too.

This year I graduated from my university, and had to do a Senior Recital as one of my last undergraduate requirements. I performed a tribute to Sibelius, Nielsen and Glazunov on my program, made up of transcriptions, arrangements, etc. I recommend hearing all of them, but to hear only the Glazunov piece, skip to 8:10 ... see what I did there?  

Enjoy!


----------

